# me salvar ou salvar-me?



## Daniell

bom dia! pra vocês!

A minha pergunta é a seguinte. qual é a diferença?

exemplo: vem depressa, vem me salvar!
              vem depressa, vem salvar-me!

exemplo: tento me levantar.
 tento levantar-me.

>querer, te querer, querer-te
>amar, te amar, amar-te
>deixar, te deixar, deixar-te

agradecerei que respondam em espanhol, mais as contestaçoes estao bem-vindas em português também!     obrigado!!!!


----------



## Vanda

É apenas uma questão de colocação do pronome. 
Vem me salvar. (informal, mais preferido no Brasil)
Vem salvar-me. (formal, mais preferido em Portugal).

Leia mais aqui.Mais, aqui.


----------



## Daniell

obrigado Vanda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brusr

É uma questão de enclise e proclise.Normalmente (existem exceções.Caso vc esteja interessada em saber, é so dizer que eu as enumero) não faz muita diferença o pronome antes ou depois.T+...


----------



## spielenschach

Daniell said:


> bom dia! pra vocês!
> 
> A minha pergunta é a seguinte. qual é a diferença?
> 
> exemplo: vem depressa, vem me salvar!
> vem depressa, vem salvar-me!
> 
> exemplo: tento me levantar.
> tento levantar-me.
> 
> >querer, te querer, querer-te
> Ejemplo - Sofro por te querer; Por querer - te muito sofro
> >amar, te amar, amar-te - idem
> >deixar, te deixar, deixar-te
> Ejemplo - Tenho de te deixar ou tenho de deixar - te
> 
> agradeço que respondam em espanhol, mais, as contestações são bem-vindas em português também! obrigado!!!!


 
Como estás vendo no hay grande diferencia 

Saludos


----------



## JoãoF

Daniell said:


> bom dia! pra vocês!
> 
> A minha pergunta é a seguinte. qual é a diferença?
> 
> exemplo: vem depressa, vem me salvar!
> vem depressa, vem salvar-me!
> 
> exemplo: tento me levantar.
> tento levantar-me.
> 
> >querer, te querer, querer-te
> >amar, te amar, amar-te
> >deixar, te deixar, deixar-te
> 
> agradecerei que respondam em espanhol, mais as contestações estão bem-vindas em português também!     obrigado!!!!



______________________________________________________________

Depende la norma que usted desea aprender, si es aprender en portugués (Portugal{pt}) dice seguramente *querer-te, amar-te, deixar-te ...* Aunque el otro (querer, te amar, te deixar) fue usado ya en Portugal.

Pero si usted estudiar en Portugal los profesores no aceptan escribir *te querer, te amar, te deixar*.

En Portugal eres aceptado te querer, te amar, te deixar, solamente en la denegación.
Y querer-te, amar-te, deixar-te, solo en la Afirmación. 

*Afirmación: **Quero-te*!   /   *Amo-te*!   /   Eu vou *deixar-te*!
*Denegación: *Não *te quero!*   /   Não *te amo*!   /   Não vou *te deixar*!


*¿Cuál es la norma que usted utiliza?*

Si usted utiliza la norma del portugués de Portugal debe saber estas reglas.
Pero, si usted utiliza la norma del portugués de Brasil eres siempre te querer, te amar, te deixar en todos los modos.

Não sei qual das duas normas está a estudar, mas se está a estudar a norma portuguesa convém saber está regra!


----------



## Cristhian

Olá,

é famoso um poema de OSWALD DE ANDRADE, importante poeta que participou da Semana de Arte Moderna no Brasil, em 1922, em que ele fala sobre essa questão. O poema é o seguinte:

*Pronominais*

Dê-me um cigarro
Diz a gramática
Do professor e do aluno
E do mulato sabido
Mas o bom negro e o bom branco
Da Nação Brasileira
Dizem todos os dias
Deixa disso camarada
Me dá um cigarro

Abraços.


----------



## JoãoF

Cristhian said:


> Olá,
> 
> é famoso um poema de OSWALD DE ANDRADE, importante poeta que participou da Semana de Arte Moderna no Brasil, em 1922, em que ele fala sobre essa questão. O poema é o seguinte:
> 
> *Pronominais*
> 
> Dê-me um cigarro
> Diz a gramática
> Do professor e do aluno
> E do mulato sabido
> Mas o bom negro e o bom branco
> Da Nação Brasileira
> Dizem todos os dias
> Deixa disso camarada
> Me dá um cigarro
> 
> Abraços.



Vocês dão na gramática brasileira que o que está certo é:

-Dê-me uma pastilha elástica (chiclete)!
-Me dá uma pastilha elástica (chiclete)!

Quais das duas formas vocês aprendem??

E também gostava de saber o que é que aprendem acerca da ortografia em Portugal!

Obrigado!!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

JoãoF said:


> Vocês dão na gramática brasileira que o que está certo é:
> 
> -Dê-me uma pastilha elástica (chiclete)!
> -Me dá uma pastilha elástica (chiclete)!
> 
> Quais das duas formas vocês aprendem??
> 
> E também gostava de saber o que é que aprendem acerca da ortografia em Portugal!
> 
> Obrigado!!


 
João, eu não conheço o estudo da Gramática em Portugal, mas imagino que as regras sejam bastante similares em ambos países! O que acontece é que algumas regras acabam ficando apenas no papel... Por exemplo, nesse caso, aprendemos que o correto é "Dê-me um chiclete" (Não se deve iniciar uma frase com pronome), mas quase ninguém (nem os mais cultos, ao menos que assim o queiram parecer) fala assim. A maioria falaria "Me dá um chiclete" e alguns até mesmo "Dá um chiclete".

P.S.: Ah, para evitar confusão - o que eu disse acima se refere exclusivamente à linguagem coloquial. Na linguagem formal as regras de colocação pronominal devem ser respeitadas -- Com exceção, é claro, da mesóclise, que nem os mais renomados meios de comunicação impressos usam. Aí o descumprimento da regra é considerado aceitável.


----------



## JoãoF

Marcio Afonso said:


> João, eu não conheço o estudo da Gramática em Portugal, mas imagino que as regras sejam bastante similares em ambos países! O que acontece é que algumas regras acabam ficando apenas no papel... Por exemplo, nesse caso, aprendemos que o correto é "Dê-me um chiclete" (Não se deve iniciar uma frase com pronome), mas quase ninguém (nem os mais cultos, ao menos que assim o queiram parecer) fala assim. A maioria falaria "Me dá um chiclete" e alguns até mesmo "Dá um chiclete".
> 
> P.S.: Ah, para evitar confusão - o que eu disse acima se refere exclusivamente à linguagem coloquial. Na linguagem formal as regras de colocação pronominal devem ser respeitadas -- Com exceção, é claro, da mesóclise, que nem os mais renomados meios de comunicação impressos usam. Aí o descumprimento da regra é considerado aceitável.



A gente cá não usamos esses termos mesóclise, ênclise. Porque aqui quem não respeita a norma da colocação é considerado um erro ortográfico. O meu computador nem aceita essas palavras.

Mas resumindo e concluindo:


A comunicação social brasileira, escreve o -se (não sei o nome a que vocês dão a isto - eu chamo tracinho se, quase todos conhecem por esse nome) mesmo quando não pronunciam assim.
*Exemplo:* Ela foi a entrevista e *disse-me* que estava cansada.
               Ela foi a entrevista e *me disse* que estava cansada.

        Transcreve-me a frase e diz qual dessas duas a comunicação social.


Não usam somente a mesóclise *queixar**-**me**-**ei *e todos os verbos com essa conjugação, não é?

Vocês usam:
"Ela *chateou-se* e *fá-los* berrar"
"Ela *se chateou* e *os fez* berrar"

Gostava de saber mais acerca deste assunto como é aplicado no Brasil.

Obrigado!!


----------



## Outsider

JoãoF said:


> A gente cá não usamos esses termos mesóclise, ênclise.


Quem disse que a gente não usa esses termos?! Abra uma gramática, que vai encontrá-los.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

JoãoF said:


> A gente cá não usamos esses termos mesóclise, ênclise. Porque aqui quem não respeita a norma da colocação é considerado um erro ortográfico. O meu computador nem aceita essas palavras.
> 
> Mas resumindo e concluindo:
> 
> A comunicação social brasileira, escreve o -se (não sei o nome a que vocês dão a isto - eu chamo tracinho se, quase todos conhecem por esse nome) mesmo quando não pronunciam assim.
> *Exemplo:* Ela foi a entrevista e *disse-me* que estava cansada.
> Ela foi a entrevista e *me disse* que estava cansada.
> 
> Transcreve-me a frase e diz qual dessas duas a comunicação social.
> 
> Não usam somente a mesóclise *queixar**-**me**-**ei *e todos os verbos com essa conjugação, não é?
> 
> Vocês usam:
> "Ela *chateou-se* e *fá-los* berrar"
> "Ela *se chateou* e *os fez* berrar"
> 
> Gostava de saber mais acerca deste assunto como é aplicado no Brasil.
> 
> Obrigado!!


 
Hmmm... Realmente eu me confundi um pouco quando disse que os meios de comunicação utilizam as regras da mesma maneira que em Portugal. Não é bem assim. O que ocorre é que os erros considerados mais greves eles não cometem. Levando em conta seus exemplos, eles escreveriam:

"Ela foi a entrevista e *me disse* que estava cansada." e 
"Ela *se chateou* e *os fez* berrar"

Mas é bom ressaltar que, ainda que a realidade coloquial não seja assim, e nem mesmo os meios de comunicação os usem da maneira que a Gramática coloca como correta, nas escolas o ensino ainda é bastante, digamos, _conservador _nesse ponto.


----------



## JoãoF

Marcio Afonso said:


> Hmmm... Realmente eu me confundi um pouco quando disse que os meios de comunicação utilizam as regras da mesma maneira que em Portugal. Não é bem assim. O que ocorre é que os erros considerados mais greves eles não cometem. Levando em conta seus exemplos, eles escreveriam:
> 
> "Ela foi a entrevista e *me disse* que estava cansada." e
> "Ela *se chateou* e *os fez* berrar"
> 
> Mas é bom ressaltar que, ainda que a realidade coloquial não seja assim, e nem mesmo os meios de comunicação os usem da maneira que a Gramática coloca como correta, nas escolas o ensino ainda é bastante, digamos, _conservador _nesse ponto.



*É porque nós aprendemos, que vocês usam a gramática de forma inversa, mas em 25 minutos, demos toda a matéria sobre o português do Brasil, e eu gosto de saber como é que funcionam as coisas aí na realidade.

Aqui as pessoas também são muito conservadoras, mas este ano foi aprovado muitas novas regras para a gramática. Que de certeza ia dificultar a vossa vida.

Enfim, aqui a vossa ortografia devido a diferença nos acentos circunflexo (anônimo e anónimo) e a supressão das consoantes mudas (ação e acção, batismo e baptismo) é-nos ensinado que vocês não falam português corre(c)to, é um português sem regras.

Nos trabalhos se incluirmos uma expressão brasileira - aparece logo um traço dizendo isto não é o nosso português** ou texto em português SFF (se faz favor), não vos crendo ofender nós vemos muitas séries com o vosso sotaque e ninguém tem dificuldade em aprender. E nos usamos muitas páginas de Internet brasileiras, e tenta-se mudar sempre essas questões.*

E também é-nos ensinado que vocês fazem adaptações péssimas de palavras inglesas, como o caso de *deletar* ...

E aqui quase toda as pessoas pensam que o Rio de Janeiro é capital do Brasil, e as cidades mais faladas por aqui são S. Salvador da Baía, Fortaleza, Amazó(ô)nia (floresta), São Paulo e Brasília. E é conhecido como um país de grande violência, assaltos, bandidos, ladrões ... porque há muitíssimos casos de pessoas portuguesas que quando chegam a Brasil são assaltadas, e as vezes apanham grandes sustos. Os portugueses fazem mais férias para Recife, Rio de Janeiro, Baía, Fortaleza, Maceió ...

*Eu gosto muito do sotaque brasileiro!!*


----------



## jazyk

JoãoF não deve ser nem português nem brasileiro, analisando o que ele escreve. Por que não nos diz a verdade, João?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> JoãoF não deve ser nem português nem brasileiro, analisando o que ele escreve. Por que não nos diz a verdade, João?


 
Notei isso, Jazyk... Pelo que sei os portugueses não usam _vosso,_ e ele usou várias vezes...

Depois da leitura do último post dele fiquei bastante


----------



## jazyk

> Pelo que sei os portugueses não usam _vosso,_ e ele usou várias vezes...


Não, usam sim, e muito. Há outras coisas que o "denunciaram".


----------



## Marcio Afonso

JoãoF said:


> *É porque nós aprendemos, que vocês usam a gramática de forma inversa, mas em 25 minutos, demos toda a matéria sobre o português do Brasil, e eu gosto de saber como é que funcionam as coisas aí na realidade.*
> 
> *Aqui as pessoas também são muito conservadoras, mas este ano foi aprovado muitas novas regras para a gramática. Que de certeza ia dificultar a vossa vida.*
> 
> *Enfim, aqui a vossa ortografia devido a diferença nos acentos circunflexo (anônimo e anónimo) e a supressão das consoantes mudas (ação e acção, batismo e baptismo) é-nos ensinado que vocês não falam português corre(c)to, é um português sem regras.*
> 
> *Nos trabalhos se incluirmos uma expressão brasileira - aparece logo um traço dizendo isto não é o nosso português** ou texto em português SFF (se faz favor), não vos crendo ofender nós vemos muitas séries com o vosso sotaque e ninguém tem dificuldade em aprender. E nos usamos muitas páginas de Internet brasileiras, e tenta-se mudar sempre essas questões.*
> 
> E também é-nos ensinado que vocês fazem adaptações péssimas de palavras inglesas, como o caso de *deletar* ...
> 
> E aqui quase toda as pessoas pensam que o Rio de Janeiro é capital do Brasil, e as cidades mais faladas por aqui são S. Salvador da Baía, Fortaleza, Amazó(ô)nia, São Paulo e Brasília. E é conhecido como um país de grande violência, assaltos, bandidos, ladrões ... porque a muitíssimos casos de pessoas portuguesas que quando chegam a Brasil são assaltadas, e as vezes apanham grandes sustos. Os portugueses fazem mais férias para Recife, Rio de Janeiro, Baía, Fortaleza, Maceió ...
> 
> *Eu gosto muito do sotaque brasileiro!!*


 
Sinceramente, João, não sei o que comentar sobre seu post... Primeiro porque você cita coisas que, conversando com colegas portugueses, eu jamais pensei que existiriam em Portugal (ou seja lá onde você vive...), como essa de "*texto em português SFF". *Porque, dessa maneira, parece que o professor está dizendo que o idioma falado no Brasil não é o Português! E eu tenho certeza de que o povo português não tem opiniões tão negativas em relação ao Português brasileiro, como isso de que "*não falam português corre(c)to, é um português sem regras"...*
* 
*Ah, e a visão que os estrangeiros têm do Brasil ainda é embaçada por muitos clichês e generalizações... Tenho certeza de que, independentemente de qual seja seu país, vai sempre haver pessoas que terão uma visão deturpada da realidade e farão comentários maldosos sobre ele...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Não, usam sim, e muito. Há outras coisas que o "denunciaram".


 
Sério? Agora fiquei curioso... Se eles não usam o vós, então quando usam vosso?


----------



## jazyk

Pelo que tenho observado, quando falam com várias pessoas._ Seu(s) e sua(s)_ para eles parecem referir-se a uma terceira pessoa, singular ou plural, ausente. Então seria algo assim, corrijam-me os portugueses se estiver errado:

_Não trouxeram vossos cadernos? Preciso de vê-los imediatamente._


----------



## Outsider

JoãoF said:


> Aqui as pessoas também são muito conservadoras, mas este ano foi aprovado muitas novas regras para a gramática.


Não ouvi falar. Que regras são essas, e quem as aprovou?



JoãoF said:


> Enfim, aqui a vossa ortografia devido a diferença nos acentos circunflexo (anônimo e anónimo) e a supressão das consoantes mudas (ação e acção, batismo e baptismo) é-nos ensinado que vocês não falam português corre(c)to, é um português sem regras.


Quem anda a ensinar isso?



JoãoF said:


> Nos trabalhos se incluirmos uma expressão brasileira - aparece logo um traço dizendo isto não é o nosso português ou texto em português SFF (se faz favor), não vos crendo ofender nós vemos muitas séries com o vosso sotaque e ninguém tem dificuldade em aprender.


Sinceramente, João, não me surpreende que os seus trabalhos levem com traços em cima. É que a sua correcção a escrever deixa algo a desejar. E não me refiro a expressões brasileiras.



JoãoF said:


> E também é-nos ensinado que vocês fazem adaptações péssimas de palavras inglesas, como o caso de *deletar* ...


Volto a perguntar quem anda a ensinar isso.



JoãoF said:


> E aqui quase toda as pessoas pensam que o Rio de Janeiro é capital do Brasil, e as cidades mais faladas por aqui são S. Salvador da Baía, Fortaleza, Amazó(ô)nia, São Paulo e Brasília. E é conhecido como um país de grande violência, assaltos, bandidos, ladrões ... porque a muitíssimos casos de pessoas portuguesas que quando chegam a Brasil são assaltadas, e as vezes apanham grandes sustos. Os portugueses fazem mais férias para Recife, Rio de Janeiro, Baía, Fortaleza, Maceió ...


Este fórum é sobre línguas. Parece-me que não é o sítio certo para discutir a criminalidade no Brasil.


----------



## JoãoF

jazyk said:


> Pelo que tenho observado, quando falam com várias pessoas._ Seu(s) e sua(s)_ para eles parecem referir-se a uma terceira pessoa, singular ou plural, ausente. Então seria algo assim, corrijam-me os portugueses se estiver errado:
> 
> _Não trouxeram *os* vossos cadernos? Preciso de vê-los imediatamente._



É sim, o vosso é muito usado, embora o vós não seja nem a sua conjugação verbal!!!


----------



## Brabol

> *Enfim, aqui a vossa ortografia devido a diferença nos acentos circunflexo (anônimo e anónimo) e a supressão das consoantes mudas (ação e acção, batismo e baptismo) é-nos ensinado que vocês não falam português corre(c)to, é um português sem regras.[*quote]
> 
> Interessante essa afirmação. Quem a fez deve ser um profundo conhecedor do ensino no Brasil e do idioma "português-Br". Gostaria de saber se os estudantes brasileiros quando estudam português no Brasil tem a mesma opinião. Creio que não. E se bem me lembro, nos tempos do meu saudoso professor de português, Pe. Geraldo, o que mais haviam eram regras...


----------



## JoãoF

Outsider said:


> Quem disse que a gente não usa esses termos?! Abra uma gramática, que vai encontrá-los.



Diariamente ninguém usa esses termos, só se é apenas no continente!!

Qual é o ano que você aprendeu isso na escola, diga!!

Isso aparece na gramática, mas os estudantes não usam  a gramática para ver ênclises  ou mesóclises!!  Eu falo no geral, aposto consigo o que quiser como se você fizer uma entrevista nas ruas (Portugal) e perguntar o que é a mesóclise ou a ênclise, aposto que quase ninguém vai saber responder, e os que conseguírem  serão na maior parte  professores de LP.

E mais se o seu computador tem o _Microsoft Word _em português (pt), aposto que ele não aceitará esses termos, eu pus o termo "ênclise" e o computador marcou errado, e deu-me as seguintes opções:
Ínclitos
Ínclitas
Ênfases
Incluirei
Incluirás
E o Dicionário de Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, aponta o seguinte:

(página 1398) ênclise:
Posição dos nomes átonos aos verbos.
Emprego de palavra átona, de enclítica.
(página 1398) enclítica:
Palavra ou partícula átona que se apoia no acento da palavra a que está ligada e forma com ela uma só unidade fonética.


----------



## jazyk

> E mais se o seu computador tem o _Microsoft Word _em português (pt), aposto que ele não aceitará esses termos, eu *pôs* esses termos e o computador marcou errado, e deu-me as seguintes opções:


Responda à nossa pergunta, JoãoF. De onde você é? O povo quer saber.

E o fato de o corretor do Word não aceitar essas palavras não significa absolutamente nada. Erra muito quem confia cegamente nessa coisa.


----------



## JoãoF

Quote:
 					Originalmente publicado por *JoãoF* 

 
E aqui quase toda as pessoas pensam que o Rio de Janeiro é capital do Brasil, e as cidades mais faladas por aqui são S. Salvador da Baía, Fortaleza, Amazó(ô)nia Amazonas, São Paulo e Brasília. E é conhecido como um país de grande violência, assaltos, bandidos, ladrões ... porque há muitíssimos casos de pessoas portuguesas que quando chegam a Brasil são assaltadas, e as vezes apanham grandes sustos. Os portugueses fazem mais férias para Recife, Rio de Janeiro, Bahia, Fortaleza, Maceió ...
 fazem mais férias ?? 

*Eu gosto muito do sotaque brasileiro!!* 


São Salvador da Baía

E em Portugal escreve-se São Salvador da Baía, se quiser confirmar vá ao dicionário de Academia de Ciências de Lisboa, página 458 - baiano

- baiano

Que é do estado brasileiro da *Baía* ou dos seus habitantes.
E não é só no dicionário, também já vi em várias revistas de viagens!

E quando falei aí em Amazónia/ônia, refiro-me à floresta e não ao estado!
E caso não saiba São a abreviatura é S.! Muito usado em Portugal, exemplo S. Jorge, ilha açoreana de São Jorge, etc.

E onde está referido fazem mais férias??

Quanto a questão da não colocação do h foi um lapso, que já está corrigido!


----------



## JoãoF

Marcio Afonso said:


> Me parece (num Português brasileiro bem errado, né João, ) que o João está desconversando...



Eu não estou desconversando, porque eu não está a conversar.
E eu tiro uma dúvida a alguém, e vocês, já vêm todos reclamar! Parece uma CONSPIRAÇÃO, vou cancelar está conta neste fórum e nunca mais apareço!! Procurem outra pessoa que vocês possam *C O N S P I R A R *


----------



## Marcio Afonso

JoãoF said:


> *Vocês agora uniram para deta(c)tar os meus erros, hã??*
> 
> **


 
Está faltando um pronome oblíquo aí em cima, não?  

João, em primeiro lugar, creio que apontar os erros de uma pessoa é uma atitude muito sensata, que muitas pessoas, por temerem retaliações como essa, não tomam. É através de nossos erros que aprendemos, se ninguém nos corrige, vamos continuar cometendo tal erro. Você não acha mais saudável que apontemos seus lapsos? Eu acho e peço a todos que corrijam meus deslizes!

E, segundo - Pelo que tenho lido nas suas mensagens, me parece que você está praticando um "morde e assopra" de maneira, hmmm, discreta, para não usar outra palavra...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

JoãoF said:


> Eu não estou desconversando, porque eu não está a conversar.
> E eu tiro uma dúvida a alguém, e vocês, já vêm todos reclamar! Parece uma CONSPIRAÇÃO, vou cancelar está conta neste fórum e nunca mais apareço!! Procurem outra pessoa que vocês possam *C O N S P I R A R *


 
João, não gosto de confusões com ninguém, e, mesmo que tenha minhas próprias opiniões sobre esse assunto, creio que o mínimo que posso fazer é me desculpar... Talvez eu tenha sido inconveniente e você poda ter se sentido ofendido.

Enfim, se você ler minha mensagens verá que não fui indelicado com você e respondi suas perguntas, inclusive em outros tópicos. Se você tivesse respondido a uma pergunta de outros membros talvez todo esse _problema _poderia não ter ocorrido...

Mas, enfim, para evitar confusões, deixo aqui minhas desculpas.


----------



## Outsider

Isto é um fórum de línguas, João. As pessoas vêm cá para aprenderem português. Nós, que somos nativos, devemos dar o exemplo.


----------



## Vanda

Acho bom mesmo repensarmos o tópico em discussão, pois, se continuam saindo pela tangente, serei obrigada a ir editando os posts. Portanto voltemos ao tópico!


----------



## Alentugano

O que eu acho é que o senhor JoãoF não veio aqui para aprender nem para ajudar ninguém. Talvez esteja à procura de uma forma de passar o seu tempo e, francamente, não sei se este fórum será a melhor opção.
Além do mais, está claramente a fazer-se passar por nativo da língua portuguesa. Porquê?


----------



## Makumbera

JoãoF said:


> Quote:
> *Eu gosto muito do sotaque brasileiro!!*



Não existe um sotaque brasileiro, mas vários...
Eu nunca que queria me ver pertencente ao mesmo sotaque dos nordestinos, senão eu me matava!!

Da mesma forma que eu noto diferenças MUITO grandes entre o sotaque de Lisboa e Trás-os-Montes.


----------



## Mangato

Qual e mais correto

Pode-se dizer        se pode dizer

Cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Depende de la frase completa. Por cierto, en Brasil se dice casi siempre "se pode".


----------



## Babutxi

Em português de Portugal costumamos usar mais "pode-se", mas depende mesmo do contexto...

saludos


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado aos dois. Alguma vez estarei certo


----------



## Outsider

Encontra ligações para sítios com as regras de colocação dos pronomes no _thread_ dos Recursos do fórum de português, sob o título "colocação pronominal". Infelizmente, são bastante complicadas, e não coincidem inteiramente com as do galego.


----------



## Mujerdeblanco

Es lo mismo, depende de la frase, pero si eres hispano-parlante, y no sabes cuando usar una u otra, puedes usar siempre "se pode" y serás perfectament entendido y no cometerás ninguna falta gramatical


----------



## Andcastrocar

Outsider said:


> Depende de la frase completa. Por cierto, en Brasil se dice casi siempre "se pode".


 
Yo diría que en el linguaje popular. Pero, en el linguaje formal, se usa siempre "pode-se".


----------



## Alandria

Existe ênclise, sim, na fala popular com o reflexivo "se" e é correntíssimo no Brasil (em alguns contextos, porém não em todos). Ouço quase sempre "pode-se dizer".


----------



## Outsider

Só um apontamento técnico, para a Alandria. Cunha e Cintra citam um argumento de outro autor, segundo o qual na construção brasileira o pronome é proclítico ao verbo que o segue ("pode se-dizer"). Se atendermos a que muitos brasileiros escrevem _pode se dizer_, sem traço de união, faz todo o sentido.


----------

